# Bersa .380 Leather Shoulder Holster



## jjccamis (Dec 1, 2016)

Good evening, New to the Forum. 

I have a Bersa Thunder .380 Duotone. I have tried several IWB holsters, some of which are comfortable and some not. I am rather thin and the IWB's have a tendency to pull down on my gun belt and jeans making the whole holster situation uncomfortable. Therefore, I am investigating shoulder holsters as a fix. I don't care for the horizontal style. Before I invest in a quality leather shoulder holster, I would like some suggestions from the Bersa members who may already carry in a vertical shoulder holster. 
Thanks, JJC


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Since you ask for responses only from other Bersa owners, I guess that I must refrain from giving you my comments on the subject of shoulder holsters.
Too bad!


----------



## jjccamis (Dec 1, 2016)

Sorry Steve, didn't realize my post was deemed restrictive. I would welcome your input about shoulder holsters. I see you're from NW Washington. I am too, Camano Island. Just trying to get good and bad feedback about a good leather holster before I invest in one so as not to get burned. JJC


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm on Orcas. We islanders will stick together, especially when mired in salmon guts.
Has it snowed there, yet?

I am not a fan of shoulder holsters, for many reasons. Here are a few:
1. Presentation from any shoulder holster is slow. Belt-holster presentations are quick. If you're in trouble, quick is better than slow.
2. A smooth, relatively quick presentation from any shoulder holster requires the use of both hands. Sometimes, both hands aren't available.
3. Almost all presentations from a shoulder holster will sweep the gun's muzzle over innocent people behind you. In an emergency, accidents can happen.
4. Presentations from a shoulder holster will sweep the gun's muzzle over important personal real-estate (arteries). In an emergency, accidents can happen.
5. Re-holstering into a shoulder rig is slow, difficult, and distracting. You need to be able to re-holster quickly, as the cops arrive, while watching all around you.

I suggest that a solution to your problem might better be a belt holster plus suspenders.
Look up the discussion "CCW With Suspenders," on this forum. Click on: http://www.handgunforum.net/ccw/80538-ccw-suspenders.html#post457498
There have been other discussions on this subject here, so a search-by-topic might also be useful.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

If I DID have a Bersa  and I was wearing it today (as I am with a slightly larger Glock 26) and I simply stood up and took a pic, you'd see that I prefer OWB holsters rather than shoulder rigs. I would look exactly like this (scruffy, I know, I'm retired)









Why?

Comfortable (I wear a firearm just about everywhere, including at home). It's comfortable in the car, sitting down, laying on the ground (training).

Well concealed. Frankly people just don't notice. Most folks wander through life blissfully unaware of their surroundings (present company excepted).

I can wear it to training classes. I always wear the gun in the same location, so I reach for it instinctively. I train the same way I always carry, just have more mags in training.

I've never been a fan of shoulder holsters, but only because most classes don't train with them, they limit the cover garments; don't work well with sweatshirts, sweaters, square bottom short sleeve shirts etc. I can see their use wearing suits or sport jackets, but both of those work well with OWB holsters too.

I'm a big Comp-Tac holster fan, but there are many, many, mfrs. from which to choose.

Good luck on your search!


----------



## jjccamis (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Steve. Never even considered suspenders before, but what a good idea to try. Good to know there are other's out there that have falling pants syndrome. I have no ass, and it takes very little to cause a sag. Even a cell, wallet and car keys can become a factor. I currently have a DeSantis IWB which is comfortable to wear at the 4 o'clock position. Suspenders makes great sense. I'll sure give them a try. 
No snow here today. As you know, Mon./Tues. possibility. JJC


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I guess I'll chime in although, as here, most of the time my friend Steve has usually said pretty much what I was thinking. I wore a shoulder holster off and on when I was younger and wore a suit and tie to work. It was comfortable some of the time. It was not so comfortable when you had to leave your coat on in a warm room and all morning strategy meeting.

You also may wish to consider one of the alternate type holsters. I'm looking at the Urban Carry model. I'm not sure yet, but it looks to be a reasonable choice. You can learn more about it here:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK. Here's my thoughts on "Urban Carry":
1. It still requires a two-hand draw, and also a two-hand re-holster. The demonstrator is quick only because he's practiced, but also because there's no threat.
2. It's a one-size-fits-many holster. "One-size-fits-(whatever)" really means that it fits nothing properly.
3. You cannot establish a full firing grip, before beginning a presentation. But that's essential: from concealment, the last thing that you do is the presentation.
4. I bet that it's gonna be a problem for some folks, getting the Urban Carry holster up around a well-rounded belly and to the point where a smooth presentation from it is actually possible.

To me, the most important issue is the pre-presentation establishment of a full firing grip. If you have to expose the weapon before you are fully ready to discharge it, you will have warned your opponent that it's coming, and he will shoot first.

It is not a good thing, to be awarded second place in a real-life gunfight.


----------



## jjccamis (Dec 1, 2016)

This is exactly the kind of information I am looking for. The shoulder holster is just one of many options to consider. I looked at the Urban Carry web site and it is indeed another interesting option. I am currently pleased with my IWB holster. I was looking for a easy way to keep my firearm from pulling my jeans down. Steve, you have advised a most creative way to solve this issue. Suspenders under a heavy untucked T shirt is a great idea. I'll be looking into some adjustable leather suspenders this week end. Will advise with a well informed decision. Thanks. JJC


----------



## jjccamis (Dec 1, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I'm on Orcas. We islanders will stick together, especially when mired in salmon guts.
> Has it snowed there, yet?
> 
> I am not a fan of shoulder holsters, for many reasons. Here are a few:
> ...


Steve, thanks so much for your idea of an IWB holster plus suspenders. I bought the "Perry" type of suspenders which hook under one's existing belt. One suspender to the back, in the middle and two over the shoulder at 10 and 2 o'clock. Works like a charm. With my Bersa IWB at 4 o'clock, my jeans don't sag at all, giving me elephant cuffs. Excellent advice and I hope others find this suggestion advantageous as well. Again, thanks, JJC


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

We endeavour to please, sir. -with thanks to P.G. Woodhouse's "Jeeves"


----------

